# Canaries/java sparrows tame?



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Would a canary ever become tame? same for Java sparrows please? 

I know its always harder to tame pairs of birds, and why do people seem to keep canaries on their own but not the other small species of birds?


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Taming canaries is not easy but it can be done and it will require lots of patience, but I'm not sure about Java sparrows though.

The reason why a canary is usually kept singly is because "they sing" and many say that keeping canaries together in a cage is risky, because males will fight and sometimes a male will attack a female etc... And a male that is kept singly will sing more often.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

M.R Drake said:


> Taming canaries is not easy but it can be done and it will require lots of patience, but I'm not sure about Java sparrows though.
> 
> The reason why a canary is usually kept singly is because "they sing" and many say that keeping canaries together in a cage is risky, because males will fight and sometimes a male will attack a female etc... And a male that is kept singly will sing more often.


Ok thankyou for the help  Dont personally care if they sing or not! Probably a bit cruel then as i guess they are singing to attract a mate?

I'd really like a small bird/finch but one that dosnt need too much attention, i dont mean that badly, i mean parrots need loads of mental stimulation and human contact all day, and i cant do that. I'd like something that would like to have a fly round for an hour or two a day but is otherwise happy and wont pluck, get upset without constant attention.

I had bengalese before but they both died very early on, as most from pet stores/aviaries do 
I also had zebras when i was about 16 and loved them, im quite tempted to go for some again!


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Male canaries sing in the wild to attract a possible mate, but in captivity a male canary will keep on singing even if there is no female around.

I really don't suggest letting your birds fly free in the house or room, unless you take some precautional measures before letting them out of the cage. You are right about the parrots In that case I suggest diamond doves, they are easy to keep, calm and their coo is fun and relaxing to hear! But first they need to get used to their environment and the people they see.

When it comes to finches.... Yeah, they are a bit delicate and fragile but thats where we " as their owners" come to provide them with all they require to make them happy and healthy:001_smile:


----------

